# Guppy mouth stuck open



## username321

I have a male guppy whose mouth seems to be stuck open since yesterday. I can some movement in the mouth but its not completly able to close shut. He typically comes forward during feedings and such but now just seems to be swimming constantl y. He also hangs out more than ever near the filter outlet as if trying to get some water into his mouth. During feedings, he goes near the food, but is unable to gulp them. My water tests fine with ammonia and nitrites being 0 and nitrates being 15. I also made a water change today just in case. Can anyone tell me what to do in order to get him back to himself as I feel really sorry for him in this state. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buggy

It seems like he may have a piece of food stuck and is choking on it. I've had this happen to a blood parrot, a kribensis and a Chinese sucker fish. Sometimes if you startle the fish it will spit it out. If that don't work I'm not sure how to help him.


----------



## username321

I tried startling him but either he was not startled enough or it didn't work for him. So if you guys have any other suggestions, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Fresh Life

He probaly is choking on a rock. Take him out and Open his mouth, If not then Food is stuck in his mouth =]


----------



## Guest

I did this with one of my groupers while he was eating a goby....more for the goby's sake than the grouper's though. :razz:
What I did is I chased him around with a net for a while. Eventually he spit it out. How much did you actually "startle" it?


----------



## username321

i kind of chased him in the tank for about 6 s or so. i am hesitant of opening its mouth lol, he's so small


----------



## Guest

Can you see anything white inside of his mouth? There's also a parasite that could cause his mouth to gape. It would make sense if he's around the filter more, as the water would be more oxygenated from agitation.

If not that, it's probably just something stuck in his mouth. Try to catch him with a net and get a closer look.


----------



## username321

thanks for your reply. Upon closer inspection, i was unable to see what was inside his mouth(he's so small). However I did notice some white stuff which I thought was mouth columnaris. So I've isolated him and started him on a course of copper sulfate + pimafix + salt. Is there anything else i should be doing.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a plan. Columnaris is fairly common in livebearers, but you need to find out what caused it. Could have been brought on by stress or inadequate water quality.

Good luck 

EDIT: Also, you may already know, columnaris is very contagious. Keep an eye on the main tank, and you may want to treat it with salt at least to be safe.


----------



## username321

Ichthius said:


> Sounds like a plan. Columnaris is fairly common in livebearers, but you need to find out what caused it. Could have been brought on by stress or inadequate water quality.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks, I think it was probably due to the addition of about 8 glowlights to my tank. Did not cause a inc in ammonia but i guess the fish were stressed about it.


----------

